# Cleavage



## Barbsjw (Mar 17, 2020)

Do other ladies here have problems with cleavage? I find because I'm so busty (44DDD) that it's difficult to NOT have cleavage.


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (May 21, 2020)

Girl yes. And people are always saying something about it, whether positive or negative, and it’s exhausting to deal with.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 2, 2020)

Cleavage is such a Beautiful womanly thing. I understand you may feel frustrated with the comments (either good or bad) but it truly is such a beautiful womanly thing. I am very much an appreciated of cleavage.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 19, 2020)

a nice cleavage is a fantastic thing for us to enjoy but as we can see it requires some work from our female counterparts ! thank you ladies


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 13, 2021)

Breastfeeding has only made my cleavage MORE prominent! I'm up to 48 FFF!


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm a little bemused as to what the problem with cleavage is? It's just your boobs pressing together, it's natural.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 13, 2021)

@loopytheone it's because sometimes men leer at you, plus it's considered unprofessional in work environments.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 13, 2021)

The latter is so odd to me. Maybe that is an american thing, coz I don't see how a natural body part can be unprofessional. Low cut tops are, but that's a different issue really, hah.


----------



## Jay_cm (Feb 13, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Breastfeeding has only made my cleavage MORE prominent! I'm up to 48 FFF!


Hi, Sorry, I know this is a really old post but I'm still tying to figure out how this forum works.

The reason Im writing is becauseI was just so dumbfounded by that number (48FFF).

Its so big my mind cannot even process it, does sound like a lot of work though (must get on the way of everything).


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 13, 2021)

It is very odd, our relationship to the human body, yes? For instance, in today's society, very tight jeans, fine. Camel-toe? Faux pas. Boobs? They feed children. You can do a Wendy O. Williams and cover the nipples with black tape, but expose that nipple? Public outcry! Feeding said children in a public place? HOW DARE YOU?

Cleavage? It's not a lady's fault if boys flip out over them. Nothing to be ashamed of, though.

I remember my G.I. Joe doll when I was a kid. "Wait - how does he go to the bathroom?"

We've got a bit of ways to go!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 13, 2021)

Jay_cm said:


> Hi, Sorry, I know this is a really old post but I'm still tying to figure out how this forum works.
> 
> The reason Im writing is becauseI was just so dumbfounded by that number (48FFF).
> 
> Its so big my mind cannot even process it, does sound like a lot of work though (must get on the way of everything).


Not wanting to step on your toes, being that it's your thread, @Barbsjw, but...

Just a wee nudge to help you figure out how the forum works @Jay_cm. I know there's a LOT to take in, so a good rule of thumb is to get a feel for each thread's "vibe," and maybe it's original intention. Follow that vibe is my best advice.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 13, 2021)

@littlefairywren NOT stepping on toes at all! That's good advice.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 13, 2021)

@Jay_cm YES, it is a pain! Bras a BEYOTCH to find!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 15, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @Jay_cm YES, it is a pain! Bras a BEYOTCH to find!


I got three words for ya: ANN'S BRA SHOP!


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 15, 2021)

@BigElectricKat Got a link?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 15, 2021)

Ann's Bra Shop |







www.brashop.com





I am a very big advocate of ladies being properly fitted for bras.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 15, 2021)

BEK: putzing on site, can't get exact size I need. How would you recommend I finagle a close size?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 15, 2021)

Try either of these two:









Supportive Nursing & Maternity Bras for Women - Soma


Shop Soma® women's specialty bras for ultimate comfort, softness and support. Discover our collection of nursing bras and bralettes, post-surgery bras and more.




www.soma.com













Creative Woman - The Wizard of Bras






www.wizardofbras.com


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks! May check Lane Bryant too. They had the cup, but NOT band.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 15, 2021)

Herroom.com looks promising.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 15, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Thanks! May check Lane Bryant too. They had the cup, but NOT band.


This is often my issue too, Barb, the cup is available but the band is not.

I actually hate buying bras, and it's made no easier when there are no standard sizes. I've been a DD or DDD depending on where I look, and don't even get me started on the bands. Case in point...I tried on one of my sister's Victoria's Secret sports bras (DD) and it fit perfectly, even though the band size is something I wouldn't even consider was an option. I love my boobs, but they can be so annoying!


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 16, 2021)

@littlefairywren ATM, I'm having a hate/love relationship with my boobs!

Hate: Their size is making bra shopping a (even bigger) ordeal
Love: It's because they're doing A GREAT JOB nourishing Keith


----------



## Jay_cm (Feb 20, 2021)

Well, Im glad my comment has led to an interesting exchange of information on where to acquire proper support.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 7, 2021)

Any luck finding some bras, Barb?

I've been on a constant hunt for some pretty bras. I like them lacy *and* properly supportive, but wow the good ones are expensive! Like over $100 for bits of fabric and strategically placed wires. Um, unless they're sewn with gold thread, or encrusted with jewels, I'd rather go naked.


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 7, 2021)

Herroom.com was great! However: A Grant for a SINGLE BRA! AARGH!


----------



## penguin (Mar 7, 2021)

I found a local lady who makes them, but it’ll be about $215 for one bra (made of any fabric she has, so I could get it super pretty), plus a fitting fee. It’s out of my budget for now, but to get one that fits well and isn’t boring? So tempting.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 8, 2021)

Have you checked Curvation? The only problem I have with them is that you get what you pay for. They are fairly inexpensive (as good bras go).


----------



## Tad (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't know if you have been on the abrathatfits sub-reddit (r/ABraThatFits) but I know they have a bunch of resources both around sizing and fit but also on brands that work for various bodies (I haven't used their resources myself, for obvious reasons, but I've seen them pointed to quite a bit and a number of people have praised how helpful the sub was)


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't know if they have them in the US, but I found some very nice Elomi bra's (a UK brand), and am thinking of buying some. I don't suppose anyone has a first hand experience with that brand at all? Ha, I also found out that you can buy nipple covers. The things I've been finding this afternoon!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 10, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I don't know if they have them in the US, but I found some very nice Elomi bra's (a UK brand), and am thinking of buying some. I don't suppose anyone has a first hand experience with that brand at all? Ha, I also found out that you can buy nipple covers. The things I've been finding this afternoon!


I personally have not encountered the Elomi brand, though I have heard of it.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 10, 2021)

Target sells (or used to) lace bralettes that not only support but are comfy. No wires or plastic bands and although they won't make your boobs super perky looking, they also don't let them flop around like some soft bras.


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 10, 2021)

@AuntHen do the sizes go up high enough?


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 10, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @AuntHen do the sizes go up high enough?


Up to 4x which the size chart says is up to 44 DDD or 46 DD.


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 10, 2021)

Too small ATM: I'm currently 48 FFF.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Mar 14, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Too small ATM: I'm currently 48 FFF.







__





About Us -







liviraelingerie.com




The 2 girls on 90 Day Fiance make custom bras. I'm not sure about pricing though.


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 14, 2021)

@LuvsBustyBBW hopefully they make maternity bras.


----------



## docilej (Mar 22, 2021)

This thread would be so much better with accompanying pics!


----------

